# Livingston good Friday meat haul



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Gator Gar,Nick and I set some anchored jugs last nite. We had a good nite,we saw an Eagle catch a fish before dark. We baited with squid,pig heart and duck gizzards. We started catching some after we got them set,then took a break for grub. We ran then again and called it a night. We ran them and picked them up this morning. We tried a little rod and reel action but we were late and only caught a dozen. We had a great time and ended the trip with about 80 fish, 21 lbs of fillets. Here is pic of some.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

There are 24 more catfish that were not in the picture. That and a hole in Dbullards arm where the nail went, when he tripped over my tub of jugs. We just set anchored jugs and didn't dare set out the drifters. We would have caught more fish than the law allowed. It is all fun til it is time to clean them.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

I still think you pushed me!!! We made pretty quick work of the cleaning. Couldn't ask for pettier weather.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Thats a good day. Thanks for the report


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

That's a nice mess of cat's, good catch.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Dang yall did good. How deep were yall fishn? Main lake?


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Yup that will stink up the skillet!! Good on ya.. FISH ON!!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I can almost smell that awsome box of fish good going guys.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

KevBow said:


> Dang yall did good. How deep were yall fishn? Main lake?


 Kevbow, we fished a flat north of the big bridge in 10-15 ft.


----------



## Bacovish (Mar 1, 2012)

Hpoe you have a knife sharpened lol. What a mess of fish.


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

Great haul "D"! You guy's really mopped up. That's how it's done.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

wtg! today is a good day for a fish fry .six bag of fillets thawed and ready to go on my end.


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*nice mess of fish*

My parents have a place in Onalaska. I'm going to have to hook up with some guys here to find some places to fish.....


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Went to Walgreens today and got me a Tetanus shot for the nail that went deep in my forearm when Gator Gar pushed me down!!! Good to no you can get one at the Pharmacy at not have to hassle with the ER or doctors office . 64.00 dollars without fusing the Insur.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

"We baited with squid,pig heart and duck gizzards."

What no shad slinging? That's a meat haul alright, is Nick doing the :walkingsmor is he getting his share of fish cleaning done? I know he is getting his share of the catching done!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

shadslinger said:


> "We baited with squid,pig heart and duck gizzards."
> 
> What no shad slinging? That's a meat haul alright, is Nick doing the :walkingsmor is he getting his share of fish cleaning done? I know he is getting his share of the catching done!


He said SS don't clean fish why should he !!Lol We slung some shad with the R&R.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Nick is deffinately the master of the shuffle.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Wtg. ! Nice mess of fish. !!


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice pile of fish. WTG


----------



## weasel (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice haul. Can't wait to get my jugs in the water in a couple weeks.


----------



## Phinest Phishing (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice haul!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nick is old enough to fillet fish, I will even give him his first electric knife. I have had this one for a while and it's broke in good.


----------

